# Brit considering relocating to Penang



## northview (Jul 15, 2010)

Hi,

My first post hereafter "lurking "a while - it looks a very helpful and friendly site.

I'm in my late 40's, single, and have had enough of the UK and its climate. I'm taking a holiday soon in Penang, and, should I like it, it's quite possible I might want to move there permanently next year.

I've been on to the MM2H site, and one of the requirements is a regular monthly income from the UK. Although I'm an experienced software systems designer, my main income is now from betting on horse racing via the internet. Apparently there are no restrictions on Malaysian residents placing such bets on the internet, so I would be able to support myself financially without using any of my savings, but accept that this might not be seen as a qualifying income under the MM2H scheme.

Therefore, assuming I would be ineligible for the MM2H programme, please could anyone advise me on whether it would be possible to stay in Penang for a period longer than the standard 3 months, and if so, how I would go about this?

Thanks in anticipation of your help.


----------



## northview (Jul 15, 2010)

Has no one got any advice they could give?


----------



## rjnpenang (Feb 20, 2008)

Hi,
As far as I know 3 months is the limit, however I know some people with that visa but they seem to be retired and appear so to immigration when they return from their visa run down to Singapore or up to Thailand every 3 months.
You, on the other hand, in your forties after your second or third visa run might face embarrassing questions with immigration on your return to M/sia, they might ask about your income, do you tell them you´re a professional gambler living in an Islamic country, they might take a very dim view of that!, or do you tell them you´re an IT specialist in which case they would presume you´re working illegally in M/sia, again a no no.
Why not 3 months in Malaysia followed by 3 months in Thailand, possibly pop over to Bali for a while. quite legal. Regards Rob


----------



## northview (Jul 15, 2010)

Thanks Rob.

I guess I'd keep quiet about my income if asked about it by immigration, and tell them I was living off savings.

Do you know if I'd be able to repeat this pattern of visa runs indefinitely?


----------



## rjnpenang (Feb 20, 2008)

Do you know if I'd be able to repeat this pattern of visa runs indefinitely?[/QUOTE]
Unlikely, after a couple of visas spend a week or so somewhere else.


----------



## kin2kin (Aug 3, 2010)

*expat*



northview said:


> Hi,
> 
> My first post hereafter "lurking "a while - it looks a very helpful and friendly site.
> 
> ...


if you hold uk passport dont they give you visa for six months ? i know to enter singapore ,uk passport get stamp for six months,we are also looking to move to penang.at the moment gathering imformations


----------



## rjnpenang (Feb 20, 2008)

The visa is for 3 months.


----------

